# help with playground conversion



## StCroixUSVI (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi! We are new to goats, and have 3 dwarf Nigerians -a mom and her two doelings. We are in the process of converting a playground into a goat shed. We are running electric wires along the top and bottom to keep out predators. We enclosed the sandbox as a shed and built a platform inside to keep them off the ground.

Can you make any other suggestions? I will try to post photos.

This is a link to a webpage with photos....the site is very much under construction!

http://echomountainviewfarm.com/goats/


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It looks great. Do they have other things to jump on when on the ground?


----------



## StCroixUSVI (Feb 16, 2015)

ksalvagno said:


> It looks great. Do they have other things to jump on when on the ground?


Not yet. We plan on putting in some large rocks. We put chicken wire around the upper level to keep the kids from jumping off. I wondered if the Dwarf Nigerians might be interested in climbing, like some goats I know. If we plank the monkey bars, do you think they would be safe up that high?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I wouldn't do that. What would be nice is an overhang area to get under.


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

My goats would be so jealous of your goats! What a fun idea!


----------



## StCroixUSVI (Feb 16, 2015)

ksalvagno said:


> I wouldn't do that. What would be nice is an overhang area to get under.


Good idea! Other than the small shed (former sandbox) they don't really have a place to go if it rains. We do have a canvas cover to put over the top of the upstairs.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Will they be disbudded? If not, DO NOT put canvas up there. Even with a horn scur, my buck can do a number to tarps with his unihorn. I'd not want to take the chance of one of them getting hung up in it.


----------



## StCroixUSVI (Feb 16, 2015)

Cactus_Acres said:


> Will they be disbudded? If not, DO NOT put canvas up there. Even with a horn scur, my buck can do a number to tarps with his unihorn. I'd not want to take the chance of one of them getting hung up in it.


Good point. They have been disbudded.


----------



## rockinchickfarm (Dec 24, 2014)

*Here's the link to my finished pen and playground area*

http://rockinchickhotel.blogspot.com/2015/02/goat-pen-and-toys-done.html


----------



## StCroixUSVI (Feb 16, 2015)

rockinchickfarm said:


> http://rockinchickhotel.blogspot.com/2015/02/goat-pen-and-toys-done.html


cute! lucky goats!


----------



## keckka (Jan 17, 2015)

OH i LOVE THE SEE SAW.... GOING TO DO THAT THIS WEEKEND


----------

